# Colocar os dados das estações online: Sheevaplug uma alternativa?



## rbsmr (13 Ago 2010 às 22:53)

Viva!
Quando andei à procura de um meio para colocar os dados online considerei as diferentes alternativas em termos de equipamento e que, ao mesmo tempo, fosse energeticamente eficiente.
Dei uma vista de olhos na página do meteohub e lá é que conheci a Sheevaplug. Dei um salto até à página da Globalscale e da Newit para ver as pequenas (mas grandes) máquinas que nos oferecem. A Globalscale, localizada no EUA, é a criadora da máquina e detém o quase exclusivo da venda destas. A Newit, sob licença da Globalscale, está direccionada para o mercado europeu efectuando as vendas a partir no Reino Unido. Foi na Newit que comprei a Sheevaplug. Que eu saiba ninguém a vende em Portugal.

A Newit prepara a Sheevaplug em várias versões , vários sistemas operativos (todos de base linux) e interfaces.

A Newit disponibiliza uma Sheeva com o meteohub pré-instalado (versão demo) mas sinceramente não vale a pena adquirir essa versão pois no site do meteohub existem instruções, passo a passo, como «flashar» a Sheevaplug.

Eu acabei por adquirir a versão eSata Multi, um pouco por capricho mas também porque tem maior número de possibilidades de ligação, ou seja, tem uma ligação eSata p/ um disco rígido. Este modelo vem acompanhado por um cartão SD de 4 GB que irá servir de um mini disco rígido da Sheeva. Mas acredito que a versão básica fará o trabalho sem grandes problemas. 

Essencialmente o esquema de ligação é o seguinte: a estação WMR-200 liga à Sheeva através de USB e a Sheeva liga ao Router através de ethernet (cabo RJ45). 

Quanto à questão da ligação ao router existirá?? a possibilidade de utilizar um outro produto, vendido igualmente pela Newit e Globalscale que é o Guruplug que pretende ser uma evolução da Sheevaplug. 

O Guruplug tem os mesmos interfaces que a Sheeva eSata mas acrescenta mais uma USB, mais uma porta Ethernet e ligação wireless (Wifi). Mas fiz uma pesquisa na net e acabaram sempre por referir um problema da Guruplug com o aquecimento excessivo (o arrefecimento de ambos aparelhos é passivo não possuindo qualquer ventilação, apesar de existir pessoal na net que tem improvisado). Mas não esquecer, como é sobejamente referido, estes produtos são development kits, ou seja, produtos não inteiramente maturados... Ainda assim são susceptíveis de utilização segura e abrangidos por garantia.

Quanto ao hardware em si tanto a Sheevaplug como o Guruplug encontram-se na categoria de Plugcomputers dotados de um processador 1.2 GHz Marvell Kirkwood 6281 ARM-compatible CPU e 512 MB de RAM! O sistemas operativos são de base linux (Ubuntu, Debian)
Caracterizam-se pelo seu baixo custo e baixo consumo energético.

Quanto ao funcionamento da Sheevaplug tem sido mais que satisfatório, apesar de ser referido, em alguns fóruns,  uma demora do aparelho em caso de reboot. Mas posso dizer desde o dia 6/8/2010 que não houve falhas a ela imputáveis na transmissão de dados para a net.

Deixo aqui um série de ligações para vários sites que deverão ser pesquisados antes de tomar qualquer decisão:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SheevaPlug

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GuruPlug

http://www.weewx.com/docs/sheeva.htm

http://plugcomputer.org/plugforum

http://www.openplug.org/plugwiki/index.php/Main_Page

http://www.newit.co.uk/forum/

http://www.ionicsplug.com/products.html

http://forum.meteohub.de/


Saudações,
Ricardo Rodrigues


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2010 às 11:00)

Obrigado, já dá para ter uma ideia geral. Parece excelente o equipamento.


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Out 2010 às 16:34)

Viva!
Para além do 'Plug pc' que outras alternativas chegaste a equacionar?
Também ando à procura de uma solução que evite ter de ter um pc desktop ligado 24/7 e que sobretudo seja eficiente energeticamente.
A plug pc só me deixa o pé atrás por ser um produto em desenvolvimento e ser Linux...


----------



## Lousano (21 Out 2010 às 18:06)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Para além do 'Plug pc' que outras alternativas chegaste a equacionar?
> Também ando à procura de uma solução que evite ter de ter um pc desktop ligado 24/7 e que sobretudo seja eficiente energeticamente.
> A plug pc só me deixa o pé atrás por ser um produto em desenvolvimento e ser Linux...



Eu utilizo um Magalhães que é utilizado apenas para esse efeito e o consumo é óptimo.


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Out 2010 às 18:11)

Lousano disse:


> Eu utilizo um Magalhães que é utilizado apenas para esse efeito e o consumo é óptimo.



E está sempre online 24/7?


----------



## Lousano (21 Out 2010 às 18:15)

geoair.pt disse:


> E está sempre online 24/7?



Sim.

Pelo que pesquisei o consumo desse tipo de notebooks é de 10 watt.
Tem a vantagem que mesmo com uma quebra de electricidade os dados continuam a ser recebidos.


----------



## usoldier (21 Out 2010 às 18:38)

Lousano disse:


> Sim.
> 
> Pelo que pesquisei o consumo desse tipo de notebooks é de 10 watt.
> Tem a vantagem que mesmo com uma quebra de electricidade os dados continuam a ser recebidos.



Exactamente estou com um Acer 3810T para ser o meu centro de operações , se faltar a luz dura +- 6H30  e tenho uma Ups só para ele e o router Adsl ainda não testei mas deve dar para estar online mesmo sem luz umas 12 horas.


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Out 2010 às 20:52)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Para além do 'Plug pc' que outras alternativas chegaste a equacionar?
> Também ando à procura de uma solução que evite ter de ter um pc desktop ligado 24/7 e que sobretudo seja eficiente energeticamente.
> A plug pc só me deixa o pé atrás por ser um produto em desenvolvimento e ser Linux...



O que queres dizer com "ser um produto em desenvolvimento" ?

O Linux é um Sistema Operativo muito bom, podes perfeitamente usar a estação num PC com Linux, o Linux chega a ser melhor praticamente em tudo que o Windows, o contra são apenas algumas incompatibilidades que ainda há com certos programas, se encontrares algum problema com o Linux podes referi-lo que ajudo-te.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Out 2010 às 21:23)

JFPT disse:


> O que queres dizer com "ser um produto em desenvolvimento" ?
> 
> O Linux é um Sistema Operativo muito bom, podes perfeitamente usar a estação num PC com Linux, o Linux chega a ser melhor praticamente em tudo que o Windows, o contra são apenas algumas incompatibilidades que ainda há com certos programas,



Perdoem-me o off-topic mas do pouco que ainda conheço contudo já o suficiente para subscrever o que o JFPT referiu, devo acrescentar que o falso mito criado em redor desta plataforma como alternativa ao "janelinhas", em larga medida é veiculado por muito boa gente que não a conhece devidamente ou tem medo do desconhecido ou ainda explora as vulnerabilidades do windows para outros fins (...)! 
É de facto um sistema muito bom por ser muito seguro e muito estável; as incompatibilidades podem surgir ao nível de hardware/software mas não raro se conseguem boas ou até melhores alternativas!
Sim, existem muitos programas em constante desenvolvimento (muitos betas), mas a grande diferença entre muitos betas no windows cuja a estabilidade e eficiência deixam muitas vezes a desejar, no Linux não só a comunidade está constantemente atenta a estas situações agindo rapidamente, impedindo que diversos problemas comuns no windows surjam, como também mesmo ainda na fase de desenvolvimento de muitos programas os mesmos se encontram aptos a realmente funcionar.


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Out 2010 às 22:05)

JFPT disse:


> O que queres dizer com "ser um produto em desenvolvimento" ?
> 
> O Linux é um Sistema Operativo muito bom, podes perfeitamente usar a estação num PC com Linux, o Linux chega a ser melhor praticamente em tudo que o Windows, o contra são apenas algumas incompatibilidades que ainda há com certos programas, se encontrares algum problema com o Linux podes referi-lo que ajudo-te.


Produto em desenvolvimento é o sheeva e não o Linux... Me Ubuntu user (agora não que tenho pc nas couves...)


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (28 Dez 2010 às 17:14)

Eu em vez de usar o meu desktop pc e o meu portatil para ligar a estação meteorológica utilizo se quiser a minha playstation3 para ligar a estação meteorológica, ou seja istalo o linux ou windows nela, mas preferia antes instalar o linux nela por ser mais leve.


----------



## cmg (13 Jan 2011 às 21:21)

Boas

Eu, por aqui, acabei por comprar um notebook da Toshiba.
Está só dedicado à Oregon (24h, 7 dias semana, etc.) e, ainda, se for necessário (como no caso presente  ) posso utiliza-lo em substituição do portátil.
Comprei-o na FNAC e, para ser sincero, já não me lembro do preço mas foi relativamente barato pois também aproveitei o dia dos descontos .
Cumps
CMG


----------



## geoair.pt (14 Jan 2011 às 10:17)

Eu neste momento estou de olho nas novas motherboards AMD com processador imbutido e que terá um consumo baixo. E aí terei capacidade de configurar , por exemplo um NAS ou mesmo media player... 
Tudo depende dos preços quando sair.
Cumps


----------



## rbsmr (16 Jan 2011 às 12:44)

Mais uma loja a vender plugcomputers:

http://www.ionicsplug.com/products.html


----------



## geoair.pt (16 Fev 2011 às 09:17)

Viva!
Passado agora uns meses desde que instalaste o sheevaplug, continuas satisfeito e recomendas?


----------



## Wessel (5 Mai 2011 às 23:46)

Olá pessoal,

Eu também adquiri o sheevaplug e  ele chegou na minha casa na semana passada, mas estou com uma dúvida. No caso, o meteohub e a armazenagem dos dados se dá no cartão de memória ou é possível conectar um HUB USB e conectar a estação e um pen drive para fazer o papel de datalogger?


----------



## Lightning (27 Ago 2013 às 14:02)

Boa tarde. 

Como alguns de vós já devem ter percebido, há muito que a minha estação deixou de estar online devido a um problema definitivo que tive com o descontinuado, antigo, problemático, estúpido e ainda teimoso NSLU2. Vou ter mesmo de adquirir um equipamento novo para resolver isto.

Tenho andado a ver de equipamentos que ofereçam novas e melhores possibilidades de voltar a colocar a estação online a debitar dados. A ideia do Sheevaplug agradou-me bastante, mas gostava de saber se me podem indicar onde posso comprá-lo, e se, quem o comprou, está satisfeito e se o aparelho cumpre o que promete.


----------



## geoair.pt (27 Ago 2013 às 16:51)

Lightning disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Como alguns de vós já devem ter percebido, há muito que a minha estação deixou de estar online devido a um problema definitivo que tive com o descontinuado, antigo, problemático, estúpido e ainda teimoso NSLU2. Vou ter mesmo de adquirir um equipamento novo para resolver isto.
> 
> Tenho andado a ver de equipamentos que ofereçam novas e melhores possibilidades de voltar a colocar a estação online a debitar dados. A ideia do Sheevaplug agradou-me bastante, mas gostava de saber se me podem indicar onde posso comprá-lo, e se, quem o comprou, está satisfeito e se o aparelho cumpre o que promete.


Boas,
Já pensaste numa solução do género raspberry pi+weewx? 
Eu estou a balançar entre esta solução ou um magalhães que tenho encostado.
Cumps


----------

